# Schwacker Broad heads



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't bow hunt (maybe one day I'll get to learn and go) but I watch the hunting shows. Hank Parker and sons advertise and use these. They seem to do some good damage. Anyone use these and are the top end broad heads all going to be about the same?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Just another mechanical broadhead but the Schwacker doesn't open until after it is inside of the animal.

TH


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Just another mechanical broadhead but the Schwacker *doesn't open until after it is inside of the animal.*
> 
> TH


is that good, bad, doesn't matter much?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well I don't like the concept but then I don't like mechanical broad heads.

If you'll Google them you'll find a lot of information. As always some like them some don't.

It's a personal preference really.

TH


----------

